# Question for people who have recurrent SIBO



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello there!So this summer I tested positive for SIBO. I took ammoxicillin for it, and nothing changed. Then I took Xifaxin, and that seemed to help a bit. But then things basically quickly got back to the way they had been. So I got tested again last month, had a positive result again, took the Xifaxin, and nothing really changed. Just curious what steps you guys have taken in this situation. My doctor didn't even want me to get that second breath test to begin with. She also said that if I WAS to try Xifaxin again, I wouldn't start it for a while. What have you been told by doctors? And have your symptoms changed at all after Xifaxin?


----------



## DOIHAVEIBS? (Feb 12, 2008)

Last year the xifaxan worked wonders for 7 months after a 30 day dose. Then i had a relapse and a 10 day couse did nothing.Dr. suggest that some people need to take doses ever now and then because our bodies screw this up naturallyi have a 30 day supply i am holding out to take we will see.


----------



## Flowby Jonas (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow, I have the same issue isn't that weird?? Seriously I do and I had 2 courses of Cipro and 3/4 of a course of Flaygl. Both times on the Cipro I was ok for a week or so and boom it happens again. I don't know what to do anymore either and it seems like it is getting worse. I have been using Aloe Vera juice and the good old golden seal and ecchinatia. I long to eat rich spicy food like I used to. Now I am back on the BRAT diet for the next 2 days so my poor gut can settle down. I wish there was an answer when I discover the answer I promise to share.Chris


----------



## distressed (Jan 7, 2009)

I've been told to take vancomycin and im going to take a sachromycces boulardii supplement with it. howver I have not been tested for bacterial overgrowth, it has been prescibed for imbalance in flora...so no idea what is actually going to occur. Vancomycin is used where other antibiotics have failed.Its possible that the Xifaxan failed because the bugs arent just E.Coli or if it is that they have become resistant to that antibiotic....amoxicillin would actually make that kind of infection worse by causing further imbalance I would have thought, the penicillins are known for causing antibiotic dysbiosis (flora imbalance)


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hi allIf you dont take a 2 - 3 month course of fairly strong probiotics WITHOUT FOS at the end of your course of pharmaceutical treatment the balance of pathogenic Gram negative bacteria will again take a hold over the Gram positive bacteria and the problems will start again. the action of the probiotics will go along way to helping teh body self regulate teh bacterial levels in the gut.cheersIan


----------

